

From machine code spec to high level compiler in two days. Bravo Jonathon Vogel - clavalle
http://www.reddit.com/r/dcpu16/comments/rvo2g/tenc_a_highlevel_language_that_compiles_to_dcpu16/

======
clavalle
Looks like 'Blecki' checked in a repo at the same time of another C like
language:

<https://github.com/Blecki>

